# Upgrading 10.3 to 11-RC3 fails



## donallen (Sep 22, 2016)

```
# freebsd-update -r 11.0-RC3 upgrade
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 4 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 10.3-RELEASE from update6.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.

The following components of FreeBSD seem to be installed:
kernel/generic src/src world/base world/doc

The following components of FreeBSD do not seem to be installed:
world/games world/lib32

Does this look reasonable (y/n)? y

Fetching metadata signature for 11.0-RC3 from update6.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.

The update metadata is correctly signed, but
failed an integrity check.
Cowardly refusing to proceed any further.
#
```


----------



## Fred.Hall (Sep 23, 2016)

I would guess you are not on the most current version of 10.3, I had the same problem. Check your version with `freebsd-version -uk`

Upgrade to the current 10.3 with 

```
freebsd-update fetch
freebsd-update install
```
Reboot, then try updating to 11.0-RC3


----------



## donallen (Sep 23, 2016)

Fred.Hall said:


> I would guess you are not on the most current version of 10.3, I had the same problem. Check your version with freebsd-version -uk
> 
> Upgrade to the current 10.3 with
> 
> ...



Thanks -- that did the trick.

The error message is totally misleading, implying that there is something wrong with the update metadata (and is very unspecific about that), when in fact the problem is that the system being upgraded isn't up-to-date.


----------

